# New German Motorcycle Safety Invention!(VIDEO)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

got this in my email today, Thought I'd share it as I know there are a some motorcycle enthusiast here. It has a shocking ending, graphic but not gross...funny ,but not funny. As good of an idea as it is, apparently there's a few bugs to work out still. Call me old fashioned, but I will stick with riding a motorcycle they way I always have, as opposed to trusting a computer to keep me out of harms way. Anyway here it is :

New German Motorcycle Safety Invention!
Crash-proof bike safety system

The Germans are certainly well known for their cutting edge engineering.... click on the link...watch to the end

Biertijd.com // Media » Crashproof Bike Safety System


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

speaking of german motorbikes
have u heard of the erockit?
YouTube - A Transport Revolution?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL yea funny but not ... i would trust a comp to letme know about hazzards (unless its one of those backing up beeping things that warn you if there is something there)


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

an oxymoron ending...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Mferko said:


> speaking of german motorbikes
> have u heard of the erockit?
> YouTube - A Transport Revolution?


This is awesome, but they have to take a zero off the end of the price tag for people to even consider buying one. lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> an oxymoron ending...


definitely



TCR said:


> LOL yea funny but not ... i would trust a comp to letme know about hazzards (unless its one of those backing up beeping things that warn you if there is something there)


agreed & had I been that guy I would have atleast first looked in the direction that I wasn't expecting a car to come from



Mferko said:


> speaking of german motorbikes
> have u heard of the erockit?
> YouTube - A Transport Revolution?


 that is cool for sure , looks like a high tech/high performance moped lol. Don't know how safe I would feel in Vancouver traffic on it tho


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> This is awesome, but they have to take a zero off the end of the price tag for people to even consider buying one. lol


the price has come down ALOT since that, but yes it would have to be about 5-10 grand cndn for me to want one.

its a nice look to the future tho



Diztrbd1 said:


> definitely
> 
> agreed & had I been that guy I would have atleast first looked in the direction that I wasn't expecting a car to come from
> 
> that is cool for sure , looks like a high tech/high performance moped lol. Don't know how safe I would feel in Vancouver traffic on it tho


safe vancouver traffic might be another oxymoron


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Mferko said:


> speaking of german motorbikes
> have u heard of the erockit?
> YouTube - A Transport Revolution?


AHAHAHHAHAH its like Hot Rod


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW I wanted to se the video of the download of what he saw...on his screen ....was that like the german version of super Dave . I didn't see that coming


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> AWW I wanted to se the video of the download of what he saw...on his screen ....was that like the german version of super Dave . I didn't see that coming


HAHAHA exactly what I said ...why can't we see the that video? and too funny good ole super dave , I love that guy he was frickin' hilarious!! might have to find a couple his vid's and throw them in here lol


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thats about as good as the german forklift safety video


----------

